# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR 2008] argument non valide

## kikidrome

bonjour
je suis en train de tester la compatibilit ascendante et j'ai un problme avec certains rapports pour lesquelles j'ai une erreur :
"impossible d'extraire des donnes de la base de donne" et "argument non valide fourni"

j'ai identifi la ligne de code qui provoque le malaise :
c'est une affectation toute bte :


```
shared stringvar titre:={rapport_prog_resp_col.TITRE};
```

 et qui ne pose aucun problme en CR XI

sur 10 rapports tests, 2 ont ce problmes...

une ide ?
 ::help::

----------


## Aitone

Tu dois pas dclarer la variable d'abord ?

```

```

----------


## kikidrome

> Tu dois pas dclarer la variable d'abord ?
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


ben, elle est dclare


```
shared stringvar titre;
```

le champ que je lui affecte est un champ de ma BD

que veut dire "argument non valide fourni" ?
 ::?:

----------


## Aitone

lol, moi je l'ai dclar mais pas toi dans ton poste...

----------


## kikidrome

> lol, moi je l'ai dclar mais pas toi dans ton poste...


ah si si, je l'ai dclare.. en fait, j'ai  dans un sous tat :


```

```

et seule la ligne avec titre prose problme
 ::bug::

----------


## kikidrome

> Tu dois pas dclarer la variable d'abord


je dirais que non, on peut dclarer et affecter dans la mme instruction..
tiens, j'essaie quand mme de dclarer d'abord...  suivre !
....
...

mme punition...  ::marteau:: 
 ::roll::

----------


## Coocky10

Est ce que le mot titre n'est pas considrer comme une nouvelle fonction (par hasard) et du coup ne pourrais plus tre utiliser en nom de variable ?

----------


## kikidrome

> Est ce que le mot titre n'est pas considrer comme une nouvelle fonction (par hasard) et du coup ne pourrais plus tre utiliser en nom de variable ?


j'ai exatctement la mme formule dans d'autres rapports qui sont ok vace la version 2008
 ::arf::

----------


## Aitone

bien jou  :;): 




> Commande Titre (menu Carte)
> Utilisez la commande Titre pour modifier le nom de votre carte. Cette commande ouvre la Bote de dialogue Changer le titre de la carte.

----------


## kikidrome

> bien jou


pas compris  ::?:

----------


## Aitone

on a post en mme temps.  Mon post ne s'adressait pas  toi  :;): 
En fait, Titre est le nom d'une commande Crystal. Si tu change le nom de ta variable cela va peut-tre fonctionner.
Quand il te donne l'erreur, que met-il en surbrillance ?

----------


## kikidrome

> on a post en mme temps.  Mon post ne s'adressait pas  toi 
> En fait, Titre est le nom d'une commande Crystal. Si tu change le nom de ta variable cela va peut-tre fonctionner.
> Quand il te donne l'erreur, que met-il en surbrillance ?


c'est ce que je disais plus haut, ca marche comme  dans d'autres rapports et j'ai dj essay de mettre titre1,  marche p  ::triste::

----------


## Aitone

a t'aide :




> Lorsque les utilisateurs ouvrent un rapport dans le concepteur de rapport incorpor de Crystal Reports pour Visual Studio
> .NET ou dans une application personnalise, ils ne peuvent ni dfinir la source de donnes du rapport ni afficher la
> requte SQL. L'un des messages d'erreur suivants apparat : "Argument fourni non valide." ou "Erreur inconnue lie au
> moteur de recherche."
> Le problme se produit sous certaines conditions :
> - Le rapport a t cr dans une application personnalise, crant une connexion  une source de donnes ODBC et
> utilisant la mthode "LogonServerWithPrivateInfo" pour rutiliser le descripteur de base de donnes.
> - L'application personnalise change l'emplacement de la table avant de prsenter les rapports.
> - L'utilisateur exporte le rapport  partir du visualiseur.
> ...

----------


## Coocky10

Ouai ca serait donc au niveau connexion  la base.

Est-ce l'erreur concerne dans les deux cas la table et le champs suivant :




> {RAPPORT_PROC_RESP_Col.TITRE}


et est ce que les autres tats qui fonctionne utilisent aussi cette table ?

----------


## kikidrome

> a t'aide :


Non...  ::?:

----------


## kikidrome

Ca y est, c'est rsolut, en fait, ce sont les liaisons entre les tables qui sont en cause... j'avais ce schema :

et il faut ce schma :

je ne savais pas qu'il y avait une diffrence entre ces 2 schmas et les 2 fonctionnaient en CR XI...

C'ets un technicien d'un revendeur qui m'a dpanne, merci  lui  ::D:

----------

